# LESCO CarbonPro-G Soil Optimizer



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Anyone use this? I am watching Ron Henry and he is using this only... I think the main thing vs CX is the N...

Thoughts


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

I've used it. It's composted chicken manure and biochar. The comparable carbon earth product would be x-soil.

I used my soil test to guide my decision to use the product. In my case I have a sandy soil with very low OM and very low CEC. I didn't notice any major color pop or anything but wasn't expecting that. It's an amendment, not a fertilizer.

It did spread very easily out of my earthway


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Actually the guy said pig manure. I think I'll pass if just like xsoil. Thxs


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Matthew_73 said:


> Anyone use this? I am watching Ron Henry and he is using this only... I think the main thing vs CX is the N...
> 
> Thoughts


I have been using it since this spring before RH. SiteOne has it discounted for around $25 a bag. It doesn't always spread well as it gets stuck sometimes - even on the widest setting. I can't say I notice a huge difference but I figured soil amending was going to take a long time. Compared to $80 a bag Humichar that I bought, it feels like a steal. However, compared to the $5 a bag leafgro compost it feels expensive. As a result, I feel it rightfully sit right in the middle at that $25-30 range and is worth putting down if you need OM and soil amendment. I also believe you really need to put down a lot more than the bag rate. My yard is a bit too big to be able to afford it consistently. XSOIL shipped price would be out of the question for me.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Another word of caution for those who are going to use it. It doesn't spread well using a 50lb rotary spreader. It gets clogged often and I have to use it on wide open throttle. It is literally impossible to spread this thinly using a smaller opening.


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

Have any pictures of your material? That was not my experience earlier this fall


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

gasdoc said:


> Have any pictures of your material? That was not my experience earlier this fall


I have spread 5 bags to date but I just used my last bag yesterday which was when I posted. Once you get it going, it does spread, but there are moments of clogs which makes it really really annoying. I've never had a single continuous stream lower than the widest opening. I have a brinly hardy 50#.

Unless I see further discounts, my current feeling is that I won't be buying anymore.

There are also 2 model #'s.
The one I used is: 10940CPG at $24.95 a bag but there is also a 10940CPGTL at $19.99 but it is never in stock. The cheaper option says TL only - but not sure what that means.


----------



## PrisizhuhnRedNek (Sep 30, 2020)

I've been using this since the spring time, and i've never had any issues spreading it through a cheapo sta-green (scotts) spreader. I guess it depends on the moisture content of the material.


----------



## Dieseldan9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Used this myself using my lesco spreader with no issue

I am a huge fan used after overseeding and saw a nice improvement without using nitrogen yet


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

what settings are you all using on your spreaders?


----------



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

Anyone still using this product?


----------

